# Bill Nye: How to Talk to an Alien



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

Ah...the science guy.   He didn't do to well on Dancing With the Stars, but he was fun to watch.


----------

